
Ask HN: Anyone from Edinburgh? - tixocloud
Will be moving to Edinburgh in the next few months and wanted to get connected to some folks.
======
ruairidhwm
I'm from there and it's an amazing city. Loads of tech meetups etc. Feel free
to ping me an email and I'd happily intro you to some people.

I'm in Madrid atm but will be back in Edinburgh one day :)

~~~
tixocloud
Awesome. Lucky you!

Thanks, I'd love to meet up when we're both in Edinburgh. I'll shoot you an
intro email and perhaps we can go from there?

~~~
ruairidhwm
Sounds good - will look out for your email :)

~~~
tixocloud
Sent you a note :)

------
t90fan
I am.

Lots of us about, mostly work in Banking.

~~~
zerr
Similarly to London, is it possible to get 6-figure salary? (in a finance
sector of course)

~~~
ruairidhwm
Yes

~~~
zerr
I mean non-manager engineering - sounds good if that's the case.

~~~
ruairidhwm
Oh right, sorry! Yeah I imagine it exists but couldn't point at any tangible
examples.

